# Me 262 B-1a/U1 Nachtjager



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi All ! This time we have Italeri's Messerschmitt Me 262 B-1a/U1 Nachtjager [Nighthunter]. I've been working on this aircraft for awhile and thought I'd share the build with the group. A shout out to Wingnut4, who will receive this when finished and has chosen all the details [like a completely open cockpit] . This kit is nicely detailed with 'two photo etched frets included' . In the first pic you can see the lead weights in the nose and the details of the photo etched parts in the wheelwell undercarriage. The second pic features more wheel well details and a better view of the cockpit. With the approval of my three WW2 American flight crew we'll move on...


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

I wanted to take more pics of my progress but I dropped the ball so here we see the 262 in near completion. The first pic is a bit dark - I tried to fix this in the second, which shows the detailed cockpit. Next is the antennae array in front then the ariels and pitot tube and she will be ready for flight ! Check back soon for the finished build. Till then - Achtung - Nacht Anfassen ! [ Attention - do not touch !] Take care - Duff


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work so far. These are not the easiest kits to build. While you have an Italeri version, the kit goes back 20 years to Trimaster, and later Dragon/DML. Revell Germany may have even reboxed it (sans etch parts).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I _thought _that must be the Trimaster kit! I've got it half-finished in its box on my shelves.


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Great Information about the kit, djnick ! Half- finished , John P ? For shame... So here it is - the finished Me 262. Click the pics to enlarge . This was a really fun build. Any comments are welcome... -- Duff


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice work on that Me 262 nightfighter!

Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You are doing a very nice job on the 262. Will look great when finished.....Cheers mark


----------



## wingnut4 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Great Project*

Duff Guy- Thanks for this mean looking machine. Zee


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice! The Me 262 is probably my favorite aircraft of all time! :thumbsup:


----------

